# just to say hello



## 356boy (Jan 15, 2009)

hi everyone, just collected my tt last week, its my second car as i have a works van (sick of getting in a dirty van all the time). been out in it every night so far, never had a nice sports car before as i've always had classic cars so this is a breath of fresh air, i got one of the 05 plate quattro sports in red/black. love it. :lol: cant stop smiling


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy your ride!!!


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 356boy (Jan 15, 2009)

many thanks


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, you've just bought an "late " classic


----------



## 356boy (Jan 15, 2009)

triplefan said:


> Welcome to the forum, you've just bought an "late " classic


just my thoughts


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

great combo QS


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------

